# TOO HOT already!!!!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So today is the 1rst really nice day here (well maybe the 2nd) but it is over 70 degrees and the boys already would prefer to sit on the cool tile floor more than go out and play-- especially Jasper who is happiest curling up on a nice snow drift. Is there anything I can do to cool them internally. Vitamins, herbs? just drawing at straws as I think we may be in for a hot one. They are drinking water. They are so much happier when they can run off some steam. 

Are your furbabies feeling the heat yet?


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

it was almost 80 degrees here the other day and billy did not want to go for a walk at all-- he played all day with molly and aside from being pooped, he was definitely feeling the heat-- we walked out the door, he did his business and would not continue along our regular route-- as soon as i turned around toward the house, he moved!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Funny you posted this Missy, our weather has finally reached the 70s. Both of mine were dragging 1/2 way through our usual walk. I thought Hav's liked the heat?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It was 83 in NY yesterday and an absolutely beautiful day. Today is a repeat, but I think it is a little cooler. 

Missy, search on-line for cooling pads for dogs. I'm thinking of getting one, because Shelby doesn't like to be hot. I saw the pads at Westminster, but can't remember the name. 

Try looking for Canine Cooler beds.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Girl, I know what you're talkin' about. We've been outside most of the day doing yard work. It's about 76, and already I'm sweatin' like a pig. 
The dogs are running around, chasing wasps and going after spiders on the patio :brick:
I just came in with them, so they'll "chill out". On all levels.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Missy, isn't that odd? With Havs being from Cuba you would think they would prefer the heat. But my breeder even told me that her dogs prefer winter over summer. 

Now that I think about it, yesterday on our walk halfway through she decided to just lay down and I had to tug to get her moving again. I didn't think it was the heat because we were only a little over 70 degrees. 

If so it will be a looong summer because we typically get up in the 90s with unbearable humidity. UGH!!! Maybe I'll have to get her on the treadmill like Cesar.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver, Moffat, and I sat out on the deck for the first time -- they both love it out there, even when the sun is baking them. In the winter MacGyver spends most of his day moving from sunspot to sunspot, so I guess he likes the heat.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy it was a wonderful day today, I even got a little sun burn.. 

Riley was loving being outside but Monte was already hunting down the shaded area's LOL. Pet edge has some cool mats, I was thinking of getting one for Monte to try. Thankfully my yard is full shade in the late afternoon so we usually save all the running and playing for later in the day. I really need to get an automatic ball thrower for Monte as mom is fading he is ready to play catch for hrs and hrs and hrs.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

That's why I cut my guy's hair down to 1 inch. It's just simply too hot out in the summer. My guys love to be outside and run and play. It can't be very comfortable running around with all that hair.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I was just thinking the same thing yesterday (it's much cooler here today in NJ).
When the summer heat is really upon us, I will have to take Henry out in the wee morning hours and then in the evening. I even saw one woman with a parasol/umbrella to keep the sun off herself.

I just do not want to tax his system with exercise in the heat. Also we live in an urban area, with lots of concrete and no trees. I think it makes it extra hot.

No icecubes for dogs, I hear it's not good.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

we had 75 degrees last Saturday and then a ton of snow on Friday afternoon...how's that for freaky weather??? It's still cooooooold outside, but the snow is now melted..

Alexa


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

We've been in the 80's with high humidity. When we got Bella last October the temperatures were already cooling down but now her tongue is out 2 minutes into our walks. We go in the early morning for walks so I can't imagine what she'll be like in July when it starts out hot.

I, too, thought they would like the heat being from Cuba. Are Havanese prone to heat stroke quickly? Are there special things we should do or not do in the summer and any "red flag" signs we should look for? She goes outside just when we take her but she's seems to be pretty sensitive to the heat--we've been turning on the car's air conditioner just for Bella because she gets hot so quickly when we go for a ride. I like to know what to expect to help Bella stay safe.


----------

